# Random hangs on bootup

## optiluca

Hi all.  I recently installed Gentoo on a Lenovo W510 with an intel i7 820 processor and a Nvidia FX880 graphics card.  Most things seem to be working fine using the beta Nvidia drivers, with the important exception of random hangs I am experiencing upon boot.  On about 1/3rd of boots, the system will take an awfully long time to start a service, then will do a few quickly, then get stuck again, until the system just hangs indefinitely on a service and I am forced to restart.  This problem will usually manifest itself again after a reboot, and will occur on different services, at different stages of the boot process.  The services which seem to be causing issues more often are udev, syslog-ng, netmount, hald, dbus & bluetooth.  On each boot 3 or 4 of these will start in approx 40 seconds, until the system just times out on one.  The root fs is ext4, emerge --info below:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_820_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 16:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/etc/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB it"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr apm avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdaudio cddb cdr chm cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dhcp dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread editor emboss emovix encode exif faac faad fam fame fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm gif git glitz glx gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer hal iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick inotify ipod ipv6 it jack java java6 joystick jpeg kde kickoff ladspa lastfm lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad mbrola mikmod mmx mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session skype slp smp snmp spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subtitles subversion svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis wicd wifi x264 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

And dmesg from a normal boot,

[code:1:6a3b6859ff][    0.000000] Memory: 3985056k/5111808k available (5614k kernel code, 987616k absent, 139136k reserved, 5387k data, 740k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000]  Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:512

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] Detected 1729.059 MHz processor.

[    0.000010] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3458.11 BogoMIPS (lpj=1729059)

[    0.000859] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001299] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001732] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.002162] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002556] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.004457] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.005373] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.005940] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.006362] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.006814] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.007234] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.007672] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.008096] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Nehalem events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.008788] ... version:                3

[    0.009208] ... bit width:              48

[    0.009630] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.010046] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.010470] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.010894] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.011315] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.011792] ACPI: Core revision 20100428

[    0.069906] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.070740] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.081181] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 820  @ 1.73GHz stepping 05

[    0.183548] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 #6 #7 Ok.

[    0.820165] Brought up 8 CPUs

[    0.820606] Total of 8 processors activated (27659.93 BogoMIPS).

[    0.824430] khelper used greatest stack depth: 5968 bytes left

[    0.824911] regulator: core version 0.5

[    0.825402] Time: 20:42:35  Date: 08/18/10

[    0.825875] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.826604] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.827378] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.827918] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.828696] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.901379] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.907852] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.910129] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.918610] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    1.004966] ACPI: SSDT 00000000c3f1aa98 00335 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.006415] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    1.007075] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00335 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.008366] ACPI: SSDT 00000000c3f19718 006B2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050513)

[    1.009839] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    1.010501] ACPI: SSDT (null) 006B2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050513)

[    1.012067] ACPI: SSDT 00000000c3f1a718 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.013590] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    1.014251] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.015448] ACPI: SSDT 00000000c3f18d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.016916] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    1.017576] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20050513)

[    1.021743] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    1.022188] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    1.023095] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    1.036584] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x11, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    1.037281] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

[    1.039353] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 2 docks/bays found

[    1.039800] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    1.040589] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [UNCR] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

[    1.042412] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    1.042934] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.043387] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.043834] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.044604] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.045378] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.046151] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xc8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.047013] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047016] pci 0000:00:03.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047306] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2627800-0xf262780f 64bit]

[    1.047364] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047373] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047422] pci 0000:00:16.3: reg 10: [io  0x1800-0x1807]

[    1.047434] pci 0000:00:16.3: reg 14: [mem 0xf2624000-0xf2624fff]

[    1.047534] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2600000-0xf261ffff]

[    1.047545] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf2625000-0xf2625fff]

[    1.047550] pci 0000:00:19.0: reg 18: [io  0x1820-0x183f]

[    1.047598] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047606] pci 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047654] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2628000-0xf26283ff]

[    1.047719] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047727] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047774] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2620000-0xf2623fff 64bit]

[    1.047826] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047834] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047912] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.047920] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    1.047992] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048001] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    1.048075] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048083] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    1.048160] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048169] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    1.048257] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048266] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# disabled

[    1.048348] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048357] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# disabled

[    1.048407] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2628400-0xf26287ff]

[    1.048469] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.048478] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    1.048659] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x1818-0x181f]

[    1.048669] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x180c-0x180f]

[    1.048679] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x1810-0x1817]

[    1.048689] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x1808-0x180b]

[    1.048699] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

[    1.048709] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf2627000-0xf26277ff]

[    1.048744] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    1.048752] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    1.048787] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf2628800-0xf26288ff 64bit]

[    1.048804] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x187f]

[    1.048886] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xcc000000-0xccffffff]

[    1.048898] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.048910] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xce000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.048918] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    1.048925] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    1.048998] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xcdefc000-0xcdefffff]

[    1.049072] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    1.049517] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.049521] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    1.049525] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.049574] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    1.050020] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.050029] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    1.050040] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.050229] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2000000-0xf2001fff 64bit]

[    1.050495] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.050510] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.050583] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    1.051029] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.051038] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf2000000-0xf20fffff]

[    1.051048] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.051097] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-0c]

[    1.051549] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.051558] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.051569] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2700000-0xf27fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.051704] pci 0000:0d:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21000ff]

[    1.051789] pci 0000:0d:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.051791] pci 0000:0d:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.051801] pci 0000:0d:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.051859] pci 0000:0d:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xf2100400-0xf21004ff]

[    1.051941] pci 0000:0d:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    1.051943] pci 0000:0d:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.051952] pci 0000:0d:00.1: PME# disabled

[    1.051982] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-0d]

[    1.052436] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.052445] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff]

[    1.052456] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.052564] pci 0000:0f:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2200000-0xf2201fff 64bit]

[    1.052657] pci 0000:0f:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.052671] pci 0000:0f:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.052704] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-16]

[    1.053149] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.053158] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf2200000-0xf22fffff]

[    1.053168] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.053311] pci 0000:17:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf2300000-0xf23000ff]

[    1.053396] pci 0000:17:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    1.053398] pci 0000:17:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.053408] pci 0000:17:00.0: PME# disabled

[    1.053473] pci 0000:17:00.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf2300800-0xf2300fff]

[    1.053558] pci 0000:17:00.3: supports D1 D2

[    1.053560] pci 0000:17:00.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    1.053569] pci 0000:17:00.3: PME# disabled

[    1.053596] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 17-1e]

[    1.054041] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.054050] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf2300000-0xf23fffff]

[    1.054060] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.054129] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 1f-1f] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054582] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    1.054591] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    1.054602] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    1.054605] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054608] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054610] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054613] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054615] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054618] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc8000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    1.054663] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.054845] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG_._PRT]

[    1.054934] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

[    1.055009] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

[    1.055088] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP4._PRT]

[    1.055171] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP5._PRT]

[    1.055252] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP7._PRT]

[    1.055327] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP8._PRT]

[    1.063537] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.065279] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.067007] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.068742] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.070475] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.072215] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.073948] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.075673] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    1.086043] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.086820] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.087400] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.087966] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.088150] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.088631] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.089115] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.089851] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.090293] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.090794] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009e800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    1.090796] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000c3a7c000 - 00000000c3ffffff 

[    1.090802] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000c3b49000 - 00000000c3ffffff 

[    1.090808] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000c3c5d000 - 00000000c3ffffff 

[    1.090813] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000c3f18000 - 00000000c3ffffff 

[    1.090817] reserve RAM buffer: 00000000c3f6f000 - 00000000c3ffffff 

[    1.090965] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

[    1.091440] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    1.091883] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    1.092328] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    1.092770] NetLabel: Initializing

[    1.093209] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    1.093650] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    1.094099] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    1.094637] HPET: 8 timers in total, 5 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    1.095090] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 0

[    1.096520] hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    1.099117] hpet: hpet2 irq 40 for MSI

[    1.099248] hpet: hpet3 irq 41 for MSI

[    1.100188] hpet: hpet4 irq 42 for MSI

[    1.101230] hpet: hpet5 irq 43 for MSI

[    1.102186] hpet: hpet6 irq 44 for MSI

[    1.104241] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.106776] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.107217] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    1.111961] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    1.112404] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    1.112859] system 00:00: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    1.113307] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff] has been reserved

[    1.113758] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff] has been reserved

[    1.114205] system 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff] has been reserved

[    1.114648] system 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

[    1.115108] system 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] could not be reserved

[    1.115555] system 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

[    1.116015] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] could not be reserved

[    1.116463] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] could not be reserved

[    1.116919] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff] could not be reserved

[    1.117368] system 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff] could not be reserved

[    1.117825] system 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    1.118272] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0xc7ffffff] could not be reserved

[    1.118725] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved

[    1.119173] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed4c000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    1.119624] system 00:03: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    1.120082] system 00:03: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    1.120527] system 00:03: [io  0x1180-0x11ff] has been reserved

[    1.120982] system 00:03: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    1.121428] system 00:03: [io  0x15e0-0x15ef] has been reserved

[    1.121884] system 00:03: [io  0x1600-0x1641] has been reserved

[    1.122330] system 00:03: [io  0x1644-0x167f] could not be reserved

[    1.122788] system 00:03: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    1.123234] system 00:03: [mem 0xf2626000-0xf2626fff] has been reserved

[    1.123680] system 00:03: [mem 0xc8000000-0xc8000fff] has been reserved

[    1.124125] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    1.124568] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    1.125022] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    1.125468] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    1.125921] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff] has been reserved

[    1.131100] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xcd000000-0xcd07ffff pref]

[    1.131881] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    1.132324] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.132776] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    1.133224] pci 0000:00:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.134008] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    1.134450] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.134908] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    1.135354] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.135818] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    1.136260] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.136704] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf2000000-0xf20fffff]

[    1.137172] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.137618] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 05-0c]

[    1.138077] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.138525] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.138987] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf2700000-0xf27fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.139772] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0d-0d]

[    1.140215] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.140660] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff]

[    1.141124] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.141573] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-16]

[    1.142025] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.142471] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf2200000-0xf22fffff]

[    1.142930] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.143378] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 17-1e]

[    1.143833] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.144278] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf2300000-0xf23fffff]

[    1.144736] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.145183] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 1f-1f]

[    1.145625] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    1.146082] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    1.146528] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    1.147000] pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.147446] pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.147460] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.147924] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.147937] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.148385] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.148403] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.148863] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.148880] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.149329] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.149342] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.149803] pci 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.149820] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.150266] pci 0000:00:1c.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.150281] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.150289] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.150292] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.150294] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.150296] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.150298] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.150301] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xc8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.150303] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.150305] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    1.150307] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    1.150310] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf2000000-0xf20fffff]

[    1.150312] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    1.150314] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff]

[    1.150317] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xf2700000-0xf27fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.150319] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 [mem 0xf2100000-0xf21fffff]

[    1.150321] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 1 [mem 0xf2200000-0xf22fffff]

[    1.150324] pci_bus 0000:17: resource 1 [mem 0xf2300000-0xf23fffff]

[    1.150326] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.150328] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.150330] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.150333] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.150335] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.150337] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 9 [mem 0xc8000000-0xfebfffff]

[    1.150365] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.150949] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.152744] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    1.156657] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    1.157481] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    1.157938] TCP reno registered

[    1.158388] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.158883] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    1.159459] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.160082] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.160522] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.160971] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.161642] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    1.161881] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.162062] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    1.162507] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880001fdc000 - ffff880005fdc000

[    1.163290] software IO TLB at phys 0x1fdc000 - 0x5fdc000

[    1.163845] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    1.166258] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.166719] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.167166] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.167614] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.168064] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.168515] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.168967] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.169416] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x106e5, pf=0x10, revision=0x3

[    1.169899] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.170889] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    1.171340] type=2000 audit(1282164154.812:1): initialized

[    1.196398] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    1.199240] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    1.199778] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.201506] Slow work thread pool: Starting up

[    1.201982] Slow work thread pool: Ready

[    1.202422] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    1.203030] fuse init (API version 7.14)

[    1.203736] msgmni has been set to 7783

[    1.204271] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    1.204677] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    1.205242] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    1.206024] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.206466] io scheduler deadline registered

[    1.206976] io scheduler cfq registered

[    1.207543] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.207573] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.207678] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.207737] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.207829] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.207872] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.207959] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.208001] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.208123] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.208166] pcieport 0000:00:1c.4: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.208257] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.208300] pcieport 0000:00:1c.6: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.208388] pcieport 0000:00:1c.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.208431] pcieport 0000:00:1c.7: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.208546] Firmware did not grant requested _OSC control

[    1.208549] aer 0000:00:03.0:pcie02: AER service couldn't init device: no _OSC support

[    1.208610] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    1.211786] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.212229] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.212786] uvesafb: unrecognized option mtrr=3

[    1.213458] v86d used greatest stack depth: 5840 bytes left

[    1.279227] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M

[    1.279457] , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

[    1.342761] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

[    1.343207] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

[    1.344355] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.571149] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    1.573580] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xcf000000, mapped to 0xffffc90011100000, using 10240k, total 14336k

[    1.573583] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.573677] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x1120

[    1.573679] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x1E

[    1.573680] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0x2

[    1.574430] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    1.574584] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.574854] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    1.574945] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    1.574994] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.575087] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    1.575131] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.585882] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0

[    1.586174] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    1.586233] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.586305] ACPI: acpi_idle yielding to intel_idle

[    1.598355] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    1.598395] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (48 C)

[    1.598549] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.598603] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.599444] serial 0000:00:16.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.599657] 0000:00:16.3: ttyS0 at I/O 0x1800 (irq = 17) is a 16550A

[    1.602442] brd: module loaded

[    1.603451] loop: module loaded

[    1.603548] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.604037] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.604049] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.604139] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.604177] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.605113] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

[    1.606051] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

[    1.607034] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.612659] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.613824] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.614980] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.615438] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    1.617173] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.618359] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.619554] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.621950] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2627000 port 0xf2627100 irq 52

[    1.623116] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2627000 port 0xf2627180 irq 52

[    1.624283] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.625470] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.626664] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2627000 port 0xf2627300 irq 52

[    1.627926] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2627000 port 0xf2627380 irq 52

[    1.629428] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k4

[    1.630743] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

[    1.632092] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.633462] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.633599] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.759344] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 5c:ff:35:05:90:ff

[    1.760708] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.762131] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 9, PHY: 10, PBA No: a002ff-0ff

[    1.763493] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

[    1.764803] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[    1.766141] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    1.767441] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.768823] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    1.770171] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

[    1.771409] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[    1.772823] PPP MPPE Compression module registered

[    1.774068] NET: Registered protocol family 24

[    1.775338] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.776508] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.777812] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.778999] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    1.779223] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.780663] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.781856] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.783055] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.783063] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.784251] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.784255] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.784316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.785496] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    1.785504] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.785548] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    1.786724] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.790638] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.790640] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.790657] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf2628000

[    1.791829] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.795723] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.801484] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.802682] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.802688] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.802690] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.803854] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.804995] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.806116] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    1.807206] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    1.808371] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.808374] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.808381] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.808424] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.808427] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.808429] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.809546] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    1.810641] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.810643] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.810644] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.810647] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.810651] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.810653] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.810680] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.810935] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.812260] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.813374] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.814512] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.814519] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.815622] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.815692] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.816809] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    1.816817] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.816846] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    1.817933] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.821834] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.821836] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.821853] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io mem 0xf2628400

[    1.822952] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.826846] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.829475] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.830576] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.830582] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.830584] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.831675] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.832753] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.833827] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    1.834901] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.836040] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.836043] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.836049] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.836092] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.836094] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.836096] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.837159] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    1.838208] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.838210] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.838211] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.838213] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.838217] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.838219] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.838242] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.838323] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.839387] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    1.839439] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.840658] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.841718] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.842824] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.843885] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.845004] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.846164] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    1.847235] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    1.848401] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.852782] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.853890] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.855061] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.856467] rtc_cmos 00:08: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.857658] rtc_cmos 00:08: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.858831] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.859454] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.861162] i2c /dev entries driver

[    1.862365] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.863772] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    1.865001] gspca: main v2.9.0 registered

[    1.866259] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    1.867451] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[    1.872574] coretemp coretemp.0: TjMax is 100 C.

[    1.873833] coretemp coretemp.2: TjMax is 100 C.

[    1.875086] coretemp coretemp.4: TjMax is 100 C.

[    1.876314] coretemp coretemp.6: TjMax is 100 C.

[    1.877691] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    1.878924] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.880230] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

[    1.881469] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    1.882641] Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

[    1.883800] Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

[    1.884948] Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized

[    1.886094] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

[    1.887299] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

[    1.888464] Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10

[    1.889672] usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

[    1.890831] Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2

[    1.892033] usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

[    1.893325] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[    1.894545] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    1.896856] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.900127] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.901827] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.903511] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    1.905240] sdhci-pci 0000:0d:00.0: SDHCI controller found [1180:e822] (rev 1)

[    1.907012] sdhci-pci 0000:0d:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.909841] sdhci-pci 0000:0d:00.0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[    1.911650] sdhci-pci 0000:0d:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.911668] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.911674] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.911850] Registered led device: mmc0::

[    1.913042] mmc0: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:0d:00.0] using DMA

[    1.914957] sdhci-pci 0000:17:00.0: SDHCI controller found [1180:e822] (rev 1)

[    1.916903] sdhci-pci 0000:17:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.918769] sdhci-pci 0000:17:00.0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[    1.920635] sdhci-pci 0000:17:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.921872] Registered led device: mmc1::

[    1.922022] mmc1: SDHCI controller on PCI [0000:17:00.0] using DMA

[    1.924079] No iBFT detected.

[    1.927042] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.928759] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.930546] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.933289] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

[    1.933478] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.934764] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) succeeded

[    1.934770] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[    1.934775] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[    1.940104] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    1.941775] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 6NET54WW (1.17 ), EC 6MHT35WW-1.10

[    1.943468] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad W510, model 43194NG

[    1.945191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.945200] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.945638] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    1.947022] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[    1.957476] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[    1.964335] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_wwan_sw: radio is unblocked

[    1.965780] Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

[    1.965841] Registered led device: tpacpi::power

[    1.965891] Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

[    1.965935] Registered led device: tpacpi::thinkvantage

[    1.971637] thinkpad_acpi: volume: disabled as there is no ALSA support in this kernel

[    1.974162] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input5

[    1.976423] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.978267] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.978715] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9320423AS, 0003LVM1, max UDMA/100

[    1.978720] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.980975] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) succeeded

[    1.980981] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[    1.980986] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[    1.982666] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.990584] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.994844] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.996210] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.996215] ata1: EH complete

[    1.996458] I/O scheduler anticipatory not found

[    1.996601] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9320423AS      0003 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.997277] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.997284] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    1.997327] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.997330] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.997350] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.009915] TCP cubic registered

[    2.011319] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.012456] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    2.012467] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    2.012819]  sda:

[    2.013039] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.016568] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.018346] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.019640]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 <

[    2.020529] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.023466] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14

[    2.025147] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    2.026610] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

[    2.028339] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    2.030328] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    2.032151] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    2.034022] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    2.035772] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[    2.037656] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    2.039481]  sda5

[    2.039656] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    2.043324] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    2.050533]  sda6 sda7registered taskstats version 1

[    2.060924]   Magic number: 6:172:751

[    2.062645] tty ttyS2: hash matches

[    2.062895] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.062902] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.064368]  sda8 sda9 >

[    2.079314] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.113461] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    2.166719] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    2.166727] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    2.229909] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    2.229914] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    2.231576] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    2.233636] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    2.233641] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.233708] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.233952] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.233956] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.233959] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.235783] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports 

----------

## Hu

It appears that your dmesg output was truncated.  As a general first step, try running only untainted kernels for a few days.  If the problem goes away, it is likely because of a bug in the beta nVidia drivers.  If the problem persists, we will need to dig deeper.

----------

## optiluca

Afraid to say that is not really an option, since no other drivers work on this card  :Sad:   The attached dmesg was from a good boot though...  Maybe I just didn't copy the entire thing over?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hu

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Afraid to say that is not really an option, since no other drivers work on this card   The attached dmesg was from a good boot though...  Maybe I just didn't copy the entire thing over?  

 So you cannot get any video, even text mode, without using the proprietary drivers?

The forum imposes a limit on how much you can paste.  If you exceed that limit, the post is truncated.

----------

## optiluca

I can get text mode ofc.  Just saying that if the Nvidia driver were actually the cause of this issue, there is not much I could do about it until they just iron this bug out.  I will remove the driver and try rebooting a few times to see if the problem manifests itself still.  Anyway, on the next bad boot I shall post the relevant dmesg, hopefully in full   :Embarassed: 

Thanks for your assistance  :Smile: 

EDIT:  I had a few lockups but they were so bad that the system could not finish booting and I could not get a dmesg output.  In any case I have switched to zen sources (2.6.34) and I can say that after many boots I still have not seen the lockup issue once.  It is instead replaced by a sporadic hang on shutdown, after the system has successfully stopped all services it will hang when "remounting partitions read only".  A much less annoying issue however, since killing the system at this stage has no ill effect, and the filesystems have no errors upon boot.  Definitely a kernel issue anyway...  If the issue comes back I shall try to debug it more thoroughly, but its sporadic nature makes this quite hard...   :Confused: 

----------

## depontius

Won't the vesa driver work?  Supposedly nVidia deprecated the nv driver in favor of vesa.  I know it may not perform well, but it ought to work.  any idea if there has been any work on the FX880 yet by nouveau, even if it isn't ready yet?

(I just got approved to get a W510 at work, hence the search and the 2 threads that showed up here.)

----------

## optiluca

I have not tried, but I successfully ran an ubuntu livecd which uses nouveau so that should not be a problem.  In any case, kernel *.34 with the latest nvidia drivers is definitely a much better option that *.35 with vesa/nouveau, so I would just use that if I were you  :Smile:   As soon as I successfully get the *.35 series working on this I will be marking this as solved, till then it's zen sources 2.6.34 for me...

----------

## depontius

Could you give some summary of the features you've got working?

In an hour or two or searching, I found stuff indicating wireless, video, suspend/hibernate, and cpu idle and frequency scaling problems.  I also get the impression that there's a BIOS (+ some other platform code) update available that fixes some number of these problems.  You've only spoken to the video/2.6.35 problems here, how well is your W510 working, otherwise?

----------

## optiluca

Unreliable suspend to ram (sometimes fails to wake up), non functioning suspend to disk, every 5 shutdowns or so it hangs at "remounting / read only" (but killing it then has no ill effects).  I had to add a line to xorg.conf to get the brightness controls to work under X, otherwise everything working fine (that would include webcam, microphone, volume control, sound, wireless, USB 3.0 as module unloaded for suspend to ram)  My bios is version 1.17 I believe, it's what the machine came with so I guess that's what they are preloading, maybe something newer by now.  External monitors also seem to work using the nvidia driver, so do all pointing devices.  Just remember to enable thinkpad support in the kernel.

As for CPU scaling issues they are more subtle, could you send me what you found so I can check if I have any problems?  If I do they are not noticeable...

----------

## depontius

Most of my info is at work, but have you checked out ThinkWiki?

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:W510

----------

## optiluca

Indeed I have.  Half of it is out of date though, so most *issues* are total non issues as it stands.  Eg my suspend to ram, while being flaky, does work more than once.  I believe that it only causes issues when I change something while the system is sleeping (plug it in/remove a usb device etc etc), even though I can't be sure of that.  Everything network related works just fine (that includes gigabit ethernet) and I most certainly have more than 3 GB of ram being recognised here...  Basically the entire page is rather pessimistic, with the only exception of the nvidia drivers version, as the one they suggest stopped working with recent kernels (*.32 and above or something like that I believe).

BTW I have just updated my zen sources to the 2.6.35 series and rebooted 6 times, no random lockups to be seen.  I am not going to say that zen sources don't suffer the problem quite yet, but it certainly seems so for now.  *crosses fingers*

EDIT: Other threads following what appears to be the same bootup issue: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842775-start-25.html , https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6413272.html

----------

